# Family moving to Lisbon area



## MadeVZ (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a million questions but I'll keep it essential:

How do I find a flat/house to rent--how do I avoid the vacation/holiday rental market? I'm looking for a permanent rental, unfurnished, etc?

How do I find a nursery/creche for my young children? I quite like the idea of putting them in a good Portuguese one but I'm also open to those marketed to expats as long as they are bilingual. 

Any recommendations on specific areas (to live) that are cool for the adults in the family but also child friendly...

Thanks! MadeVZ


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

If your looking in the Lisboa area, I would certainly recommend on the coast between Carcavelos and Cascais.

As discussed elsewhere on the forum watch out for micro climates. Although generally a great climate, the closer you get to the west coast and the Sintra Mountain the windier and cooler it gets. Once you get North of the mountain, mist and sea fog are common. It can be quite a shock in winter just how cold and humid it can be

When I say "wind" I mean gale force. Guincho beach isn't a surfers paradise for no reason!

There is a pretty good residential market. Check out ERA (Estate Agents) and casa.sapo.pt as a starting point.

I live in Carcavelos. This is sort of an "in between" area. Not a expensive as Cascais/ Estoril but great for all the amenities, with good transport links to Lisbon.

As with most countries expats tend to congregate together. This area , for example, is more Scandinavian, where as a lot of Brits, Americans and Canadians favor Cascais and Estoril but I guess thats generalizing to much

I guess it horses for courses and depends on what you are looking for.

There are 2 well known crèche/kindergartens near me and I gather the private schools in the area have similar facilities St Julians, the English school in Carcavelos and StJames Primary school in Cascais have excellent reputations 

Let me know if I can be of any help


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

1) Local papers, local adverts, local shop windows + word of mouth
2) List of approved establishments from local council, visiting and taking a look
3) I like Cascais, Colares, Estoril and Sintra - you may hate them - come visit and see for yourself


----------



## MadeVZ (Sep 15, 2016)

*local jardins de infancia*



andycastle said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are 2 well known crèche/kindergartens near me and I gather the private schools in the area have similar facilities St Julians, the English school in Carcavelos and StJames Primary school in Cascais have excellent reputations


HI, Thank you! All of the private nurseries are so expensive, we may as well stay in London... so I'm even more interested in local, public nurseries. I'd like to compile a list to visit in person when we are there in December. The search for a local jardins de infancia is really difficult if you don't speak/read Portuguese. Also how do I know it is a good one. We are leaving a very good local one in London. This aspect of our move scares me a bit.


----------



## Paramonte_1 (Oct 13, 2016)

You did not mention if you will be working, because the work location will have a big impact in your planning. Sintra/Cascais area are very nice, but if you work in Lisbon the commute times can be high, and car traffic still worse.

Regarding Creches (nurseries) private ones are expensive, public ones cheaper but some in great demand, depending on the area.

Best for you to come and have a look before committing with anything


----------



## MadeVZ (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you. I won't be working in Lisbon. I work from home, so I'm very flexible. We are coming in December and will be visiting the local creche/nurseries. We will be living in a beach town... Cascais, Estoril, etc.


----------

